# wie macht man das..wie heißt das?



## subzero (14. März 2002)

also..moin leutz....
ich hab probleme...
dieses bio teil hier zum beispiel... http://www.neurodeamon.com/neuro_sig.gif


wie nennt man sowas... also..ich meine die figur...sonder die art es zu machen...sind das shapes ode was..?
wie macht man das...?
und vorallem wie bekomme ich die leeren flächen an die richtige stelle..das die auch alle genau richtig angeordnet sind


----------



## AciDemon (14. März 2002)

1.: neurodeamon ist ein mitglied von tutorials.de...vielleicht solltest du grad "die quelle" fragen...

2.: ich denke das hat der mit einem vektor-programm erstellt...

3.: so schwer ist das aber auch in photoshop nicht...das kannst du alles mit kreise machen.
der untere sollte klar sein ein kreis, dann auswahl verkleinern und del.
der obere: erst 3 kreise ineinanderlaufen (sich überschneiden) lassen um die aussenform zu schaffen, dann 3 kleinere kreise in die mitte (du kannst ja lauter einzelne kreise machen, dann kannst du sie schön ausrichten) und mit deren auswahl dann das zuvorerstellte objekt (die überschneidenden kreise) zuschneiden (sprich: mit delete)...das wärs so grob...

4.: das ist das "biohazzard" (hoffentlich richtig geschrieben) zeichen. das findest du oft im netz.


----------



## subzero (14. März 2002)

*jo..soweit war ich schon..thx nur....*

jo.thx..nur prob..is..wie ordne ich die drei kreise an...das alle an der richtigen posi sind..??
so an allen seiten gerade..und sowas..u know.?

es geht mir hier allgemein um solche "skulpturen"..nich nur ums biohazzrd...


----------



## shiver (14. März 2002)

lol, ich denke es ist einfach ein besch.... font oder ein dingbat oder so... 

nix was arbeit gewesen wäre oder mühe gekostet hätte.


----------



## subzero (14. März 2002)

joa..nut toll..das hilft mir nich..


----------



## shiver (14. März 2002)

na warum nicht?


geh auf ne free fonts seite, guck ob es dingbats gibt, such dir welche mit wissenschaftsthemen oder so (gibt es 100%ig), lad die runter, lad den font, such n cooles zeichen, mach ne kontur drum rum und TADA! du bist fertig!


----------



## AciDemon (14. März 2002)

*Re: jo..soweit war ich schon..thx nur....*



> _Original geschrieben von s.u.b.z.e.r.o _
> *jo.thx..nur prob..is..wie ordne ich die drei kreise an...das alle an der richtigen posi sind..??
> so an allen seiten gerade..und sowas..u know.?
> 
> es geht mir hier allgemein um solche "skulpturen"..nich nur ums biohazzrd...  *



nee, ehrlichgesagt soo genau weiss ich nicht was du meinst. aber zur ausrichtung: naja halt einfach mit hilflinien, oder objekten arbeiten. hier wäre zum beispiel ein gleichseitiges dreieck hilfreich. dann kannst du die kreismittelpunkte an den eckpunkten des dreiecks ausrichten. falls es das ist was du gemeint hast...


----------



## subzero (14. März 2002)

jo..sowas meine ich..wenn ich gleich ausm krankehaus komme...dann poste ich mal ein pic... 
aber erst meine handgelenk röntgen lassen... ;-)


----------



## subzero (14. März 2002)

wie mache ich ein gleichseitiges dreicke... ????


----------



## AciDemon (14. März 2002)

nimm das polygon-werkzeug (U) dann nimmst du das vieleck (symbol ist ein pentagon) und stell die ecken auf 3 ein. dann shift beim ziehen des dreiecks. den rest solltest du kennen.


----------



## Tim C. (14. März 2002)

BEkommst das ganze auch über die Dingbat Font

Devil Inside

musste ma in google oder so suchen, hab jetzt grad keinen link da.


----------



## freekazoid (14. März 2002)

heyhoi zusammen,

hmm...was ist denn da das problem?
selbst erstellen! ich hab da mal kurz so n' teil erstellt.
10min insgesamt.


----------



## AciDemon (14. März 2002)

sag ich ja.... 
aber deine "löcher" (kreise) sind etwas eckig


----------



## freekazoid (14. März 2002)

ja klar, ist mir auch aufgefallen
hab aber keinen schimmer warum das so ist. hat mich auch nicht gross gekümmert, weil es ja sowieso nur n' sample ist. ;-)


----------



## AciDemon (14. März 2002)

lass mich raten: du hast die auswahl vom grossen kreis verkleinert um die löcher auszuschneiden?

das hatte ich nämlich da auch schon...wenn der schritt zu gross ist...


----------



## freekazoid (14. März 2002)

achso!
deswegen ist das so! coole sache (nicht die tatsache dass es eckig ist ) mann.
nächstes mal mach ich's dann ohne 'ecken' im kreis.


----------



## subzero (14. März 2002)

*jo.k...*

also..leutz ich danke euch..auch wenns mir nich um die font ging...
weil ich nich nur ein bio hazard machen will 
deshalb bringt mir die font da nix.. 

trotzdem dank an alle


----------



## jade (20. Dezember 2004)

was für tolle antworten anstatt rumzuschwafeln könnte man ihm auch einfach sagen wie es geht ... bin selber grade auf na problemlösung dafür .... solche klugen sprüche wie einige meiner vorgänger kann jeder reissen .... (nicht bezogen auf alle)

wenn ich was finden sollte wird das hier geupdatet

mfg


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (20. Dezember 2004)

... und das fällt Dir nach 2 1/2 Jahren ein... 
Schau mal auf die Thread-Zeit...


----------



## holzoepfael (20. Dezember 2004)

lol...Hätte der Markus nichts gesagt, hätte ich gleich versucht zu erklären, wie ich das versuchen würde....
Toll jade, was soll das?!

mfg holzoepfael


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (20. Dezember 2004)

Es hat ja niemand was dagegen, wenn man eine Lösung zu nem älteren Problem postet,
allerdings sollte man solch einen Offtopic in dem schon verstaubten Thread vermeiden.

holzoepfel: Dich hindert niemand daran, dennoch eine Lösung für die Nachwelt zu posten.


----------



## Boromir (20. Dezember 2004)

Hallo subzero,

guck mal hier http://www.labproduction.de/tuts/biohaz-ps.htm. Vielleicht hilft's dir weiter. Edit: fast vergessen, wenn du über Auswahl--verändern--verkleinern gehst, wird es kantig. Ich mach es immer folgendermaßen: bei aktivem Auswahlwerkzeug rechtsklick auf die Auswahl--Auswahl transformieren--dann wie gewünscht zusammenschieben--Enter.

Gruß

Boromir


----------

